# Coat getting lighter?



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Two and a half years is somewhat young for thyroid problems (symptoms usually start between four and six years of age) and while thyroid problems can cause a change in the dog's coat, it usually makes it thinner and duller.

I found the following article online, "Causes of Pigment & Color Changes in the Skin & Coat in Dogs" http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=425 with an extensive chart of conditions, descriptions, symptoms, diagnoses, and treatments. What you describe doesn't seem to be on the chart? 

You said she seems complete normal otherwise (e.g. isn't acting sick, no behavioural changes) an mentioned that you think her guard hairs seem to be disappearing - do you use a Furminator or other bladed de-shedding tool? I ask because sometimes these types of tools can break guard hairs, which will give the appearance that the dog's coat has changed colour.

- Tania


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for the response! I had also seen that page you referenced and I could not find one that quite matched either. I have used the Furminator a few times in the past, but not for a long while. I wasn't comfortable with it and neither was Kayla. I brush her with a long pin brush. 

I don't think she is just losing the guard hairs. It is kind of hard to explain, but she is starting to look a bit like she did when she was younger and I was waiting for her coat to come in. On the top of her back, she had darker, thicker hair. Below that was a shade lighter and much softer. It seemed to take forever for the darker color to cover the rest of her body. The softness never really went away on the sides, but it did darken to match the color on her back. Now it appears to be reverting back.


----------

